# Roaches For Sale?



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi, just a quick question. Has anyone got any Dubia Roaches for sale?
If not is £8.95 including p & p expensive for 20?
It sounds like its mainly juvies but maybe a couple adults. There from e-bay as feeder food.

Thanks for all your help in the past: victory:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Look on the classifieds , rickeezee does them , that where i got mine


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

rachy said:


> Look on the classifieds , rickeezee does them , that where i got mine


 
dito would highly recommend Rickeezee : victory:


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Just sent him a message, cheers


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

rachy said:


> Look on the classifieds , rickeezee does them , that where i got mine


Rickeeze is the man for roaches.:smile:


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah just received a message back from him. Probably go for the 75 B.Dubia package. Hopefully a few adults in there with them


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

Be patient, it takes quite a while for colonies to set up
Roy


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Are these recommended? Heard they don't bite your beardie which is a major plus for me! Sounds expensive though, if the BD is eating 20 a day??


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

The idea is you buy quite a few , set them up in a tub and let them bredd for a good few weeks , when you have a really good colony going you can feed them to your bd and theres enough to keep breeding so you dont have to buy more , expensive outlay but in a few months you wont need to buy food.


----------



## busybee (Aug 20, 2006)

Duzzie on here breeds Dubia Roaches.... good prices too. Give him a pm.


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

I recieved my dubia roaches which I bought from Rick this morning. There was 1 adult male and at least 3 adult females. loads of youngsters various sizes, well impressed i would recommend him for definate.


----------

